
Cuda-Accelerated Polygon Mesh Voxelizer - Forceflow
http://www.forceflow.be/2016/10/02/cuda-voxelizer-v0-1/
======
tarpherder
Nice timings :).

For a project a while back I once wrote something similar in OpenCL. Back
then, I wasn't calm enough to realize there is probably research in this area
I could use, so I wrote it all in isolation :(. It was much slower but had the
aim of being able to reduce an arbitrary (but preferrably closed) highly
detailed polygonal mesh to a limited set of convex polyhedra[1]. This would
happen automatically (no user interaction or setup required) and reliably. The
resulting convex polyhedra sets were being used to perform occlusion culling
before rendering. Fond memories :)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyhedron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyhedron)

------
santaclaus
Cool! How robust is this to holes and to non-manifold geometry in the input
mesh?

~~~
Forceflow
The TriMesh input library takes care of that. Also, it's thin shell
voxelization, so holes don't matter.

------
radarsat1
> Usage of the routine as a per-frame voxelization step for real-time
> applications is viable.

Curious what the motivation for this could be? Assuming "voxelization" is
converting a mesh representation to voxels... but GPUs need triangles. Unless
it involves some interesting voxel-based effects, (sounds fun) I can't see the
motivation for converting from triangles to voxels and back again on every
frame?

~~~
flohofwoe
Some lighting computations are easier to do in a voxel representation of a
scene, e.g. realtime global illumination (see:
[http://leifnode.com/2015/05/voxel-cone-traced-global-
illumin...](http://leifnode.com/2015/05/voxel-cone-traced-global-
illumination/))

